# Adding a trip bought before you made your account, by a week.



## Rachel G

Things were a little busy and I managed to buy my tickets before I finished signing up for both my amtrak and my amtrak rewards accounts. I'd really like to move my trip into at least my amtrak account (do I call customer service for this?) and I'd *really* like to get it counted in Amtrak rewards.

So I guess I'm asking, can it happen? And if so, how?


----------



## Acela150

Call Amtrak. Give them your Reservation number. Tell them you want to add your Amtrak Guest Rewards account number. Should take a 2 or 3 minute phone call.

I was doing a points run and noticed my AGR number was not on my ticket. Called Amtrak it was added. Worst part, I was boarding the train during the call. But it turned out that it was a issue with the Amtrak iPhone App. It has been fixed.


----------



## the_traveler

As long as your AGR account number is attached to your reservation before it is processed (after being collected/scanned), it should automatically post. (Note: It does not have to be printed on your ticket or E-ticket. It only needs to be attached to your reservation - in the computer.)


----------

